# Nifty pocket net between seats



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I just got this two pocket net that rides between the front bucket seats. I like that it creates a perceived barrier between front and back. 
I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it yet. Maybe free city maps and stuff. 








MICTUNING Upgraded 2-Layer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWZUVPI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I just got this two pocket net that rides between the front bucket seats. I like that it creates a perceived barrier between front and back.
> I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it yet. Maybe free city maps and stuff.
> View attachment 350238
> 
> MICTUNING Upgraded 2-Layer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWZUVPI/?tag=ubne0c-20


I really like this


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I like all that candy you give away


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

From just reading the post’s title, I thought this was going to be a net for that Bermuda-triangle we all have between the driver’s seat and the center console.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks like lacey undies.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I like all that candy you give away


Believe me, I get the candy cheap enough it doesn't matter and it makes for big tips from the college girls.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> From just reading the post's title, I thought this was going to be a net for that Bermuda-triangle we all have between the driver's seat and the center console.


Me too but I think I have seen that somewhere. It's like a rubber pocket/sleeve that squished between.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

You could put barf bags in there if you drive the drunk shift.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like some fat *****es underwear.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It is gonna end up as a garbage receptacle. Pax will stash all those candy wrappers in it plus whatever garbage they want to get rid of.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It is gonna end up as a garbage receptacle. Pax will stash all those candy wrappers in it plus whatever garbage they want to get rid of.


That's actually a good thing. Easy to see and collect.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I use it to hold treats but to use it as a Pax separator. Slows any idiot down long enough so can use my zapper if they do something extremely stupid.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> I use it to hold treats but to use it as a Pax separator. Slows any idiot down long enough so can use my zapper if they do something extremely stupid.


I seriously once entertained the idea of putting a steel plate or similar inside the back of my seat incase some psycho might want to try stabbing me through the seat back.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I just got this two pocket net that rides between the front bucket seats. I like that it creates a perceived barrier between front and back.
> I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it yet. Maybe free city maps and stuff.
> View attachment 350238
> 
> MICTUNING Upgraded 2-Layer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWZUVPI/?tag=ubne0c-20


Or, you could hide a rear-facing dash-cam in there, to see what pax are doing
with their hands.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

This type has a pouch to hold a bottle of water.?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I just got this two pocket net that rides between the front bucket seats. I like that it creates a perceived barrier between front and back.
> I'm not sure what I'm going to put in it yet. Maybe free city maps and stuff.
> View attachment 350238
> 
> MICTUNING Upgraded 2-Layer... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LWZUVPI/?tag=ubne0c-20


Vomit bags. But you'll need to take them out for the drunks.



CT1 said:


> I seriously once entertained the idea of putting a steel plate or similar inside the back of my seat incase some psycho might want to try stabbing me through the seat back.


Wouldn't they find it easier to just reach over and slit your throat?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> This type has a pouch to hold a bottle of water.?
> 
> View attachment 350869


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Kevin Kargel said:


> free city maps and stuff


You're a giver. How nice for you. But to reach your other freebies folks will have graze the crotch of Roseanne's thong.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I like all that candy you give away


I thought you were joking. Then I looked closely at the picture and almost fell out of my chair ????

Also I feel like at some point I'm going to have to get something from the back and eventually rip that chair thong off, after a struggle.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> This type has a pouch to hold a bottle of water.?
> 
> View attachment 350869


Just the perfect size for this.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Believe me, I get the candy cheap enough it doesn't matter and it makes for big tips from the college girls.


----------------------
If you would bring that cute pup with you, the tips would be huge !!!!
Women love men who are dog lovers.
Exactly what is that net "thingy" called in the store ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

There's a link to the Amazon page in the op

Thought I'd post an earnings page for the guys that poopoo my candy and water. There was another $100 in cash tips in addition to the app tips so my tips are over 50%. 
I'll keep the candy and water and Alexa thank you.


----------

